

Webcam Shield - zz1
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1893116150/nope-live-free

======
celticninja
Over engineering a solution, still it has identified people with more money
than sense. Of course aiming it at macbook owners and you can assume there are
plenty of those in your target market.

~~~
zz1
Why do you think this is over engineering, what do you use for this?
Personally I tried duct tape, which leaves glue marks, and tends to become
ineffective over the not-so-short term…

~~~
celticninja
electrical tape

~~~
zz1
Not viable in my experience.

~~~
celticninja
Works fine for me, is cheap, easily replaceable, comes in a variety of
colours.

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder what they'll spend $26k on.

